# LS2 Chrome Oil Cap



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Found Cap on Ebay last night..$19.95...Chrome with Pontiac Logo and LS2 on the cap.:willy:

Pontiac Magazine, October Issue, page 42....Would like to find this Chrome Oil Cap as shown in this photo...Does anyone have some information on locating one of these.
kicks06
Dallas, GA.
2006 Red/Red MN6, 18" Wheels
2700 Original Miles
Born May 06


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pfyc.com*



kicks06 said:


> Pontiac Magazine, October Issue, page 42....Would like to find this Chrome Oil Cap as shown in this photo...Does anyone have some information on locating one of these.
> kicks06
> Dallas, GA.
> 2006 Red/Red MN6, 18" Wheels
> ...


Click right here my friend, it is from parts from parts for our car.com

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GN3019/GTUNDER/Billet+Oil+Filler+Caps+for+LS1-LS2-LS6+Engines.html


----------

